# South Georgia Youth Squirrel Hunt



## jlb54 (Jan 16, 2013)

The squirrel hunt will be February 23, at Big Hammock WMA. Hwy 144 South of Glennville just before the Altamaha river bridge.  We'll be meeting at 7:00 a.m. at the check in station, just off the hwy.  You'll see the campfire.  This hunt is free to all kids fifteen and under.   Older youth can help the younger ones. Any squirrel dog owner is more than welcome to bring their dogs and help out.  If you're not local we'll have a guide for you.  This hunt is all about the kids.  We'll go squirrel hunting,  have lunch, a shooting contest, then the door prizes. This hunt is all about getting the kids outdoors to enjoy the great sport we love.  Kids do not have to bring a gun. Come and enjoy a day of hunting, fellowship, and seeing old friends and meeting new ones.                                                                                             

For more information contact:
                                                                                                     Larry Bland, 912-237-3910 (Reidsville)
Ernie Stanfield 912-237-5891 (Glennville)
Ryan Beasley 912-294-5211 (Jesup)


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 17, 2013)

All yall south Georgia folks- I promise you will enjoy this hunt! Mr.Larry Bland and company really put on a great hunt here, as anyone (myself included) who has been to one will tell you.You owe it to the next generation of hunters to bring your kids to this event!


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 17, 2013)

We've had a great time doing this the last couple years & cant wait for the hunt in feb


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 18, 2013)

Btt


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 25, 2013)

btt


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 28, 2013)

Bumpin' it up for Larry and company.
Folks, this will be a lot of fun for you and your kids!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Feb 1, 2013)

We're looking forward to 

a great event for the kids!  For those that have never came, its a great event and we're happy to have you and your  kids there even if they've never hunted anything before.  Great people and a great event.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2013)

ryan_beasley said:


> We're looking forward to
> 
> a great event for the kids!  For those that have never came, its a great event and we're happy to have you and your  kids there even if they've never hunted anything before.  Great people and a great event.



Hey, Ryan.....how's the squirrel population in your back yard this year?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Feb 5, 2013)

Better than ever!  We decided to not hunt our 3 favorite tracks of land and save it for the kids.  There's usually anywhere from 6-20 out the back glass every morning.  And i've got most of them trained to only climb to the first limb up when treed.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 5, 2013)

A bump, and a big ol' belly-laff!

You mean to say even a rock-slingin' cracker like me might could even hit one?I _know_ the trained ones have a layer of 
Purina Squirrell Chow fat on 'em!

I sure hope to be there.To see those kid's faces as they come up on that "squirrel massacre" ...that alone would be worth the gas money!


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Crackerdave sure hope you can come everything is really looking great for the kids.I've got to get in touch with a few more dog owners and guides because looks like a bigger crowd than last year. We have some great prizes this year,trophies for the shooting contest,and great places to hunt. Someone has offered to furnish all the food and bring there grill and cook everything.Talk to ya'll later!!!


----------



## aewhite (Feb 9, 2013)

Larry, I found out I will be working that day. When it gets close enough I can see what that days schedule holds and hopefully it want be alot, I think I am going to have an eye problem that day and "just can't see going to work that day."


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 9, 2013)

Brother Larry, you've got some good news coming to you from Stan Jones! I'll let him tell it.

I sure hope to make it down there -yall are a great buncha folks!
Dave


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 11, 2013)

btt


----------



## ryan_beasley (Feb 11, 2013)

I can only hope Mr. Stan is bringing his bunch down!  Looking forward to seeing everybody.  The squirrels are getting scattered around here with all the red maples blooming out.  Maybe we'll have some good hunting that weekend for the kids!  Mr. Stan, I think Marcus requested to guide you again if that's ok.  LOL


----------



## sljones (Feb 11, 2013)

*Youth Hunt*

Ryan, I sure wish we could make it but unfortunately my son and I have a function we must attend that day. After speaking with Larry this morning, it sounds like Santa is coming on Feb 23 to the hunt. As always, he has some fantastic prizes to draw for. Per Cracker Dave's prior post, I offered a pup out of the two litters I now have as a prize. Larry and I discussed it this morning and due to the disappointment of some of the kids that didn't get their name drawn for a pup on a previous drawing, he felt it might be better not to have a pup giveaway.  I understand his concerns and support and commend that decision. Pray you all have a safe and successful hunt. Thanks to everyone who is supporting this hunt.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 13, 2013)

btt


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Big Hammock gates closed*

Big Hammock WMA main gate just off highway was closed today due to high water on roads. The youth hunt will still go on but might have to find another meeting place if  water doesn't go down. Will try to talk to DNR officer soon,will keep everyone informed.


----------



## aewhite (Feb 14, 2013)

we needed the rain, but maybe we want get anymore before next weekend and the water will go down some.  I would still recommend rubber boots or hip waders for anybody planning on hunting.  Just hope we can get to enough areas to spread everyone out.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Feb 17, 2013)

OK guys we need some thoughts/ideas.  The Altamaha River is predicted to continue to rise through Thursday, so its almost a sure thing that the gates at Big Hammock WMA will be closed.  Also on the list of concerns, the extended forcast is showing rain Friday and Saturday.  I have no problem moving it to my farm down in Wayne County, but I know that puts a long drive for many of the kids, guides, and handlers that Mr. Larry has lined up.  Also, we do not have a large building here in case of rain.  Maybe some of you members have connections or thoughts on the idea.  I'm not speaking for Mr. Larry or anyone else by no means, but we would love to still have the event, but we may have to adjust due to mother nature.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 18, 2013)

I bet if you called the Ga. Forestry offices in that area, they'd help you find some willing landowners.Barry Chesser is retired from there, and if you can get intouch with him he would help.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 19, 2013)

*South Georgia Youth Hunt (CANCELED)*

Due to the WMA being closed because of high water, unfortunately, the youth squirrel hunt has been canceled.  Since this was the last weekend of squirrel season, the door prizes, trophies and guns will be saved until next year.  Also, the weather is predicting 60% rain for Friday and Saturday and since this hunt is to get kids involved in hunting and the outdoors, we didn't want to have the hunt in bad weather.  We didn't think the younger kids would have come.  I would like to personally thank everyone who made donations, offered their land to hunt, the guides and the dog owners.  
We'll plan the squirrel hunt earlier next year in case of bad weather.
Thanks again to everyone involved!
Larry Bland


----------



## jabb06 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## crackerdave (Feb 20, 2013)

The west Ga.hunt: Canceled by fire.
The south Ga.hunt:Canceled by rain.

I need a "head-scratchin' puzzled lil' smilie!

Pm coming, brother Larry.Good news!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Feb 20, 2013)

Sure hate it myself...  Maybe everything will work out better next year for us.  Thanks for all you do Mr. Larry and I'm sure everyone understands!  Maybe next year we will have 2 more dogs ready to go down here, and we can get Mr. Stan and Mr. Ronny down with their powerhouses also!   

Ryan


----------

